# Magnet Cleaner Good idea or bad idea?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

They seem overpriced to me. But the convenience of cleaning my aquarium without sticking my arm in and contaminating the water might make it worth it. 

What's your opinion on this item? Do you love it/hate it?

I'd love to get some feedback on whether i should get one or not.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

i have the long arm algae scrubbers and the magnet cleaners. I have to say it's very convenient to use the magnet cleaners. 

However I have no issue putting my hand in my tanks. I leave my magnet cleaner in my tank (grows algae on it over time, which i just clean once in a while as my cichlids graze on it). but it's ver nice to have around for a quick scrub of the glass overy now and then without having to fish out a scrubber and go to town with it.

My opinion, worth it!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wondering, do small snails ever get caught under the magnet and scratch the glass?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

characinfan said:


> Just wondering, do small snails ever get caught under the magnet and scratch the glass?


This, and gravel are a couple of the fastest ways to scratch your glass. I thought I wouldn't have that issue after buying the strongest one out there, and yet, some how, brittle stars in my tank still get under it! Nothing that two swipes doesn't take care of (squish). I do take mine out, and clean it now and then.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Yikes! that sucks... but you still use the magnet cleaner? How come?
I don't know if your comment is in favor of a magnet cleaner or against it.. hmm

Also what brand do you all recommend?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

thinkshane said:


> Yikes! that sucks... but you still use the magnet cleaner? How come?
> I don't know if your comment is in favor of a magnet cleaner or against it.. hmm
> 
> Also what brand do you all recommend?


In favor of. My tank 30" tall! I have a hammer head, I think its called.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

thinkshane said:


> Yikes! that sucks... but you still use the magnet cleaner? How come?
> I don't know if your comment is in favor of a magnet cleaner or against it.. hmm
> 
> Also what brand do you all recommend?


I can confirm small pieces of snails/gravel can scratch the glass and has on my tank. I don't use it that often, maybe once a month, while using a regular sponge for near the gravel and the rest of the tank every other week if needed. For the most part the green spot algee is under control thus reducing the amount of glass cleaning necessary on the 90. On the 29 I don't think I've cleaned the glass in at least 6mo, it's clear as day (but low teck).


----------



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

So glad I came on here.
I was just about to buy one,but then I started to get second thoughts,Didn't know if it worked was my thing. so I came on here, first post I find, Bingo, Buying one first thing tomorrow morning now haha.

Edit: EBay has one for 5 bucks if your interested.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yensen said:


> So glad I came on here.
> I was just about to buy one,but then I started to get second thoughts,Didn't know if it worked was my thing. so I came on here, first post I find, Bingo, Buying one first thing tomorrow morning now haha.
> 
> Edit: EBay has one for 5 bucks if your interested.


Careful! Not all things are created equal! Some cheap magnets will rust in the tank! And not all are really strong enough to do the job. Imo, big als sells a decent valued one. Also, it is a no brainer, make sure it floats!!! Pay extra if needed!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you not use it often b/c you're scared of scratching the glass?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> Do you not use it often b/c you're scared of scratching the glass?


Yep...I'm wary of the potential for scratches, and, since I can't be bothered to check the surface each and every time (that would sorta defeat the purpose of leaving them in the tank), I am scared of using them.

I just picked up a new tank from someone, and I noticed that he uses those dollarama 'exfoliating gloves' to clean his tanks. Said they were the best product for the purpose, although I've never tried that myself. I asked about the risk of chemical contamination, and he said he's been using 'em for a long time without issue but that he boiled them before first use. Got myself a pair, but so far unwilling to take a chance with any of my tanks


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I use filter fibre. The only annoying thing about it is shreds breaking loose, but some of the thick blue stuff doesn't shred easily. It's pretty good for scrubbing off algae.

Those bath gloves are just spun polyester (same material as filter fibre) -- nothing harmful in that once rinsed.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

characinfan said:


> I use filter fibre. The only annoying thing about it is shreds breaking loose, but some of the thick blue stuff doesn't shred easily. It's pretty good for scrubbing off algae.
> 
> Those bath gloves are just spun polyester (same material as filter fibre) -- nothing harmful in that once rinsed.


does that means you're against the algae magnet?


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Always clean the outside glass on your tank first. Foreign objects on the outside of the tank will scratch the glass. Be careful when using the magnetic brush close to strata as dragging some types of strata will scratch, other then that, there is minimal risk of scratching. I have a Mag float for all my tank sizes. If you have small or younge snails you may need to knock them off the glass before you begin cleaning, unless you want to kill them. Larger snails will see it comming and drop off the glass. If you are running a freshwater system I would recommend a healthy number of nerite snails. They do a much better job then any brush will and its one less maintenance job for you to do. Mag brushes last at least 10x longer then the scrubbers on sticks. Over the long run they are the most economical.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

thinkshane said:


> does that means you're against the algae magnet?


No, I am just not familiar with it. I just go in there with my bare arms. Maybe if I had a marine tank or a tall tank I'd get a magnet. For the moment, though, my current method is OK for me.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I have both a cheap walmart one and a mag-float one both work nice i am satisfied using either. I do find with the carib sea salt and pepper sand the magnet occasionally picks up some sand i have never got any scratches tho.

If you think the standard mag-floats are expensive check this one out  lmfao who would pay $500 for a algae cleaner hahaha


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Al-Losaurus said:


> I have both a cheap walmart one and a mag-float one both work nice i am satisfied using either. I do find with the carib sea salt and pepper sand the magnet occasionally picks up some sand i have never got any scratches tho.
> 
> If you think the standard mag-floats are expensive check this one out  lmfao who would pay $500 for a algae cleaner hahaha


Anyone with a 1.5" - 2" tank? And by then, they would have spent enough money, that the magnet is cheap.

My magnet was almost 100$ I have 3/4" glass, and need the strength!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I got my magnet cleaner today. I have to say, I currently love it! though the next magnet i buy, if i do buy another, i'll get something a bit stronger. the benefits of getting a stronger magnet is worth the cost, though i don't think i'll pay $500 for an algae cleaner haha!


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

characinfan said:


> Those bath gloves are just spun polyester (same material as filter fibre) -- nothing harmful in that once rinsed.


I used it on my tank today (bath glove). Gotta say it did the job quick and thoroughly. For $1.25 a pair, I would have been satisfied with 'decent' results, but this was truly 'great'. The only thing I had to watch out for, was the turbulence being created if i scrubbed to vigorously.


----------

